# Brisket Cook



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2019)

I cooked a brisket on my Akorn last week. It was great!!!! I used my wet rub/marinade and let it sit all bay and the cooked overnight at 225* over lump charcoal and apple wood chunks, I did a non traditional separation of the point and flat sections to be able to get it in the Akorn. I placed the point on the extender rack over the flat.Here are some pics.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks good, Paymaster. Do you wrap your brisket for any part of the cook?


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Looks good, Paymaster. Do you wrap your brisket for any part of the cook?



Thanks Andy!

I never wrap brisket, butts or anything else but ribs. I only wrap ribs for my wife who likes them fall off the bone. I like my ribs a bit firmer than her.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Some pics did not show up so here are the ones I missed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2019)

That looks lovely, want some now.


----------



## Addie (Feb 1, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That looks lovely, want some now.



Oh yeah! That smoke ring looks so perfect. I need to send him my address in a hurry before he eats it all.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 1, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> Thanks Andy!
> 
> I never wrap brisket, butts or anything else but ribs. I only wrap ribs for my wife who likes them fall off the bone. I like my ribs a bit firmer than her.



Very nice Paymaster.  Where do you live?  I could not.  I mean would not try to cook outside during this cold snap and to be honest, my grills and smoker get little if any use in the winter.
I think you said GA?

I also do not like fall off the bone ribs. My wife does. LOL  The rolls? Are they Bridgeford Parker House frozen dough rolls?  I love them.  You must oil them up and let them rise, but they are terrific!  Just a guess.  They look like it.

Anyhow, beautiful job.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> Very nice Paymaster.  Where do you live?  I could not.  I mean would not try to cook outside during this cold snap and to be honest, my grills and smoker get little if any use in the winter.
> I think you said GA?
> 
> I also do not like fall off the bone ribs. My wife does. LOL  The rolls? Are they Bridgeford Parker House frozen dough rolls?  I love them.  You must oil them up and let them rise, but they are terrific!  Just a guess.  They look like it.
> ...



Yes GA. Don't know about the rolls. I just do the outdoor cookin part.
I cook in all kinds of weather. 






Thanks y'all!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 2, 2019)

Looks great! Wish Karen liked brisket. I made one once but that was not something she liked.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 2, 2019)

Great job, look's good.........


----------



## caseydog (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice... although the shot with the sauce worried me. Did you just use sauce for burnt ends? Lookin at your finished plate, that's what it looks like. 

CD


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 5, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Nice... although the shot with the sauce worried me. Did you just use sauce for burnt ends? Lookin at your finished plate, that's what it looks like.
> 
> CD



Yes, I only sauced the burnt ends.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 5, 2019)

Mouth watering as usual, PM!  I always enjoy your grillin' and smokin' pics.  Thank you again for sharing, looks wonderful.


----------

